# Riding Goals for 2013



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

This was fun to do last year, so let's give it another go for this year :thumbsup:

My riding goals for 2013 are:
- Improving cornering (particularly not lose speed)
- Laying off the brakes on steep and technical downhills
- Ride more technical trails

Today was my last ride of 2012. What I noticed improved:
- Riding trails that fall to the left still aren't fast but aren't as scary
- Much faster downhill, but not as fast as I'd like
- Was able to ride a fast steep long downhill that was a mental block

What helped me was riding with a more positive riding group, riding with youngins because they are much more fun , and getting some mental help on why I was getting mental blocks. The other things that helped me with my mental blocks was having falls that didn't leave anything other than some scrapes,and in today's case, some sand in uncomfortable places like in the knee pads.

What about you? What were your successes this year and goals for next?


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Goals:
Ride a wheelie for an extended period of time
Track stand for an extended period of time
Ride bigger drops/jumps
Get over fear of elevated skinnies
Improve fitness for longer rides
Travel to new places to ride
Ride more, regardless of weather
Introduce more people to mountain biking


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hard to believe another year has gone by! Good post, Stripes!

I know I had a lot of goals last year, including a few mentioned by Stripes in this thread.

*Successes for the year:*

*Downhill switchbacks* - I have been working on them a lot this past year and FINALLY am getting more comfortable with them, in both directions. The real magic seemed to coincide with the purchase of my new bike - a Trance X 29er. Maybe it's the stability of the larger wheels, the geometry, riding in flats, or increased standover - or a combination of all of the above. But I have been consistently executing some that have been plaguing me the last couple of years. :thumbsup:

*Larger log piles/logovers* - After taking a women's clinic this summer, I began tackling more of these. I've learned momentum is my friend and to "pedal, pedal, pedal!" Again, changing back to flats has increased my confidence immeasurably. It also made me rely more on weight transfer and forced me to use better technique.

*Cornering* - getting there. Hmm, maybe about 60-70% "there" now?

*Bridges/skinnies* - Have finally started conquering my fear of these guys - to a point. We have some skinnies that go up and over logs I will go over, and there are some bridges ~ 1' wide I now ride instead of walk. Look ahead, look ahead, look ahead!

*Wish List for 2013:*

Jumping and being more comfortable with the idea of my tires leaving terra firma. 

Steeper/tighter downhill switchbacks.

Wheelies and wheelie drops. Seriously - if I could _just_ learn how to pop that front wheel up (on command), that would be super! 

Steep uphill climbs. Yeah, there are a few that I would love to be able to do this coming season.

Take my first downhill clinic.

*But, most of all:* Continuing to enjoy this sport I have come to love above anything else and sharing that passion with others


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Mine is STAY MOTIVATED.

Tackle rock gardens with momentum and let the bike do the work.

Ride down hill switchbacks by looking ahead - keep front wheel moving and let back wheel follow. 

Pedal Faster - build leg, arm and core strength to pedal faster. 

Most have FUN.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

for whatever reason, in the past 2 months i've made major speed and cornering improvements. a lot of it had to do with getting a new bike that fit me well and made me feel much more confident than before. i'm plowing over log piles and rollers, and stone walls much better than i did before. Of course, i also happen to be FALLING a lot more these days because of my sudden boost in confidence


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

depends how i fall. i've been doing stupid slow tumbles where i put my foot down, and the ground is uneven, so i just topple over. Those dont do anything but leave a bruise. Last fall was OTB but somehow i landed pretty well because it was slow (my bottom bracket smacked onto the top of a tall log ramp and i had no choice but to just let myself go down) that only left me with bruises too. I have had a big OTB that dumped me hard on the side of my head, and that left me banged up the next day!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*My goal: more*

More riding, more miles, more places we haven't been able to schedule in yet, more bikepacking.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Stripes said:


> What about you? What were your successes this year and goals for next?


My goal is same as last time: I want to eat more  Which means riding more. I changed jobs this year, and didn't get to ride as much as I needed to. (Not wanted, _needed_.) That needs to change.

gabrielle


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Ride, ride, ride! Get more comfortable with cornering at speed. Have a good race season. Just have fun... it's all in the mix!


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

*Set a goal...hmmm*

Signed up for the Prescott 2013 Whiskey Offroad in April. My goal is to finish the 15 mile "fun run" respectably. Preferably on the bike! This means I have to get off this chair and get moving.

I would like to improve all of my skills as I am very new to this and learn more each time I go out.

Lastly to be healthy, happy and not break anything when I wreck.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Goals for Down Hill:. 
In general: Ride faster and steeper 
Specifically: work on wheelie drops, getting more height on my tabletops

Goals for Trail riding
In general : climb better (I got a new bike which is lighter and that will help)
Specifically: practice on the pump track in the backyard


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

This year will be doing my very first mountain bike ride outside of the US- in New Zealand! Also hiking, kayaking and lots of driving and sightseeing. 

Not really a mountain biking goal per se, but this trip has been on my to-do list for almost a decade. Very excited!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> This year will be doing my very first mountain bike ride outside of the US- in New Zealand! Also hiking, kayaking and lots of driving and sightseeing.
> 
> Not really a mountain biking goal per se, but this trip has been on my to-do list for almost a decade. Very excited!


I went there two years ago (biked 13 out of the 14 days I was there) and it was AMAZING.

Get the Kennet Bros guidebook, it's well worth it.

And make sure you post here when you get back, and tell us all about it!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is great - keep 'em coming! I'm already getting anxious for winter to be over!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

something that "helps" is to get a faster rider behind you, and it really lights a fire under your ass! for me it does anyway. If i'm last in line, i tend to take a more chill pace naturally, but if somebody ends up behind me, i get all crazy and nervous that i'm holding them up (also embarrassed if i ride bad with an audience!) and it helps me right along.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I managed to stay pretty much in one piece in 2012 (took a few days off after a knee tweak on a crash from Justice, a German shepherd) , and hope to do the same in 2013. In a month my office is moving and I will be losing my dream trail-commute, so I will be hard pressed to get in as much trail time. So my goal is to up the recreational trail miles since my bikecommute will be more dull.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

After barely riding for the past few years I am finally back. I did get in a few mtb trips last year but my lack of fitness put a damper on the fun factor. Right now I have two trips planned. Big Bend in February is locked down and sometime in the summer I want to get to Park City again. My goal is to be fit enough by summer to have more fun and less suffering.

To help with that goal I am looking really hard at new bikes. I soooo had the hots for that Niner B!tch posted last year but could not find an XS anywhere. Now I am looking at 650b's and trying to be patient for some to arrive here. The Scott Genius and Jamis are what I am hoping to be able to touch soon.

2013 Goal = new bike + better fitness


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I feel like the 2012 goals thread was really helpful. Can anyone find it and bump it? I looked, but it's buried.

Man, I have so many weak spots. OK, here are some areas I think I can improve:

1. Skinnies. I want to be able to ride a certain elevated skinny at Bradbury Park in ME by the end of the season. I plan to ask hubs to help me build a back yard skinny for practice.

2. I want to ride 750 miles in 2013. This may not sound like much to you, but it's a grand goal for me. I will revise later in the year if it becomes clear this is too easy.

3. I want to take a riding clinic, somehow, somewhere. I may pull off arranging for a riding clinic right here in River City for me and my riding pals.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Stripes said:


> What helped me was riding with a more positive riding group, riding with youngins because they are much more fun ,


HEy, how about riding with emotionally immature people? I'm fun, too!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Stripes said:


> ... It's the people who take their riding way too seriously who were stressing me out... Been re-evaluating some riding buddies, gotten more picky about who I ride with because my ride time has gotten to be more valuable.


You know it. The whole "dirt roadie attitude" thing sucks.

I'm also a little picky about who I take on backcountry recon. The best survival skill of all is caution IMO... I like to ride with folks who are risk-aware and risk-averse. Like recognizing that coolio black cloud rolling in from the west might mean trouble and high-tailing it for the barn BEFORE it hits if possible.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's the last thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/what-do-you-want-get-better-spring-774112.html


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a huge opportunity this season to focus solely on training and racing. My goal is to make the most of it, but to do so, I'm going to be out of town a lot, and racing a lot of women who can handily kick my butt at the present time.

I can relate to a lot of you on the skinny stuff- I've got an unhealthy fear of it that I need to address. I can ride all sorts of techy-rocky-steep stuff, but put a skinny bridge in front of me, and I'm all white knuckles.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I have a huge opportunity this season to focus solely on training and racing. My goal is to make the most of it, but to do so, I'm going to be out of town a lot, and racing a lot of women who can handily kick my butt at the present time.
> 
> I can relate to a lot of you on the skinny stuff- I've got an unhealthy fear of it that I need to address. I can ride all sorts of techy-rocky-steep stuff, but put a skinny bridge in front of me, and I'm all white knuckles.


+1 on the skinny stuff. It doesn't seem to matter how high off the ground (er, or not) it is, either. I try to tell myself that the TRAIL is often more narrow, and I manage to stay on that! One of my biggest accomplishments this past year was finally going over ALL the bridges on one trail, and going over an A-frame. I pretty much whoop with delight every time I do it. My friends joke that I scream like crazy when I've finally done something, but when it's bad, I'm silent.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Goals for Down Hill:.
> In general: Ride faster and steeper
> Specifically: work on wheelie drops, getting more height on my tabletops
> 
> ...


From the 2012 goals thread



cyclelicious said:


> I am working at speed and cornering, as well as control when landing bigger jumps and drops. Getting better at dh technical has made me a stronger xc rider. Hill climbing is geting easier in platforms.
> 
> The local dh parks are opening soon so I am excited to test my skills again.


My goals are consistent from year to year. Just working on small improvements


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Just one goal: to not get crazy out of cycling shape during my upcoming deployment... anyone know the best way to pack and ship a road bike and trainer to Afghanistan?!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ No, that's a tough one. Stay safe and let us know if you need anyone to "watch" your bike while you're away.


----------



## mtnbikeangel (Jun 22, 2010)

My goals for 2013

Keep pedaling and never stop ever again, have fun, smile, not die at Old Pueblo my first ever 24 hour race (did I mention I am doing this solo, still not sure what I was thinking), buy a real light before the race, buy a new bike since mine is a vintage piece of history that I killed the pull shock on last week and Fox doesn't make parts to fix it with anymore, inspire more people to ride and ride better, find women to ride with, find people in my area to ride with, keep meeting more random people while out riding, somehow convince my husband that riding more than 6 miles really is fun, try out single speed, catch up on all the changes in the cycling industry since I left racing and riding in 2004, find a job doing something cycling related that inspires me and doesn't make my brain feel like it is melting (not riding related I know), keep learning how to fix things on my bike, and last but not least remember I can always learn to ride better. 

Last year I learned in the 9 months I have been riding again.

How to night ride with an old halogen lamp and a flashlight headlamp.
How to replace derailleur cables and a handlebar.
Riding in newly built trails in AZ means you really should invest in slime tubes ( I still don't have tubeless)
Don't walk your bike in the dark over large rocks without looking down first (how I broke my handlebar).
A passion for riding a bike can not be forced.
I still love rocks and single track.
Riding my bike still makes me smile!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ No, that's a tough one. Stay safe and let us know if you need anyone to "watch" your bike while you're away.


Thanks for the offer, but I think my boyfriend can handle it! But I may enlist the help of the women's lounge when I buy a post-deployment new bike. I keep hearing all this chatter about twenty- niners... maybe I need to check this out!


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

2012 Goals: Learn how to mountain bike. Started the year very slowly and tentatively at China Camp, a fun, beginner singletrack loop north of San Francisco. Got off and walked over rocky bits and near cliffs. Had great difficulty with switchbacks, rocks, etc. Have since learned how to wheelie (but not hold it), feel confident in switchbacks, can drift around corners, completed the Downieville XC race (slowly), won a few beginner Super D style races towards the end of the year.

I find that racing really lights a fire under my ass to improve. The pressure and the adrenaline makes me conquer fears. We know the techniques...we've heard them over and over again. We just need the confidence to do what we know. For me, the fear of a girl behind me passing me makes me go, "well ****, I guess I'd better do this." And it usually all works out. 

2013: improve core strength, leg strength, flexibility, and not lose too much base fitness. Ride as much dirt as I can until the end of my first trimester (and maybe for a little while longer).


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm looking forward to riding in 2013. I've still got about 11 more weeks of cooking this kid then I (mostly) get my body back all to myself.  I've done a good job of maintaining my fitness throughout my pregnancy but haven't been riding really technical trail in a while. So I'm sure I'll have to do a little work getting my cajones back.

My main goal for 2013 is do some sort of endurance race in the fall after my hubby's race season is over. Maybe an 8 hour solo or marathon mtb race. Although not riding related I would also like to do a half marathon, I know I'll be doing a lot of running while were on the road for hubby's race season so that would give me a good goal while pushing our little spawn around in the bob stroller.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

My goals are pretty simple. I'll be moving to an area where I won't know anyone in about 3 months, & I just want to ride more & meet some cool fellow chicas to ride with. I can't want for more than that.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Been riding less than a year, but am so totally hooked into it now that it's slightly ridiculous. Nearly got to 500 miles ridden in 2012 (April to December), which seems like a pitifully small amount. But between work, wife, kids & keeping the house from falling apart I guess it wasn't a bad start. 

So for 2013 one of my goals is to at least double 2012‘s total miles. Basically shooting for a minimum of 1000. 

Would also like to actually go on a specific MTB'ing road trip. I live in the Kansas City area so looking for destinations within a somewhat reasonable driving distance. We'll see what time & money will allow for this goal!

Definitely want to expand my mech skills so I can start taking on more & more of my own bike maintenance.

Also thinking of entering my first race sometime this year. I know I'm nowhere near "race shape" but I think it'd be a kick to at least try it and see what it's all about. I don't foresee a spot on the podium anytime soon, just looking to survive that first race.


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

2013 goals:
- do at least one multi day trip in the Himalayas (Annapurna, here I come!).
- Bikebikebike... as much as possible! The more I bike, the more fit I am, the more fit I am, the more I can bike, and the more I bike, the braver I get, and the braver I get the more exciting rides I can go on (see goal 1)! (it's a lovely cycle)
- upgrade to a full suspension and work on my downhill control, cornering and drops.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

EcoTravelerChick said:


> 2013 goals:
> - do at least one multi day trip in the Himalayas (Annapurna, here I come!).
> - Bikebikebike... as much as possible! The more I bike, the more fit I am, the more fit I am, the more I can bike, and the more I bike, the braver I get, and the braver I get the more exciting rides I can go on (see goal 1)! (it's a lovely cycle)
> - upgrade to a full suspension and work on my downhill control, cornering and drops.


That's the spirit! :thumbsup:


----------



## deserttortoise (Feb 5, 2013)

My goals for this year are to ride more new to me trails. Which hopefully includes more road trips and fantastic scenery and fresh air. I have also been putting together a bikepacking kit and hope to put it to some good use this year. For that I hope to find some girls who also want to spend a couple of days on the trail and nights under the stars. Basically I just hope to enjoy life as much as possible and see as much as possible from wherever my bike can take me.


----------



## jayseakay (Nov 25, 2012)

kinsler: I actually saw a really cool picture of a armed forces member who managed to get a bike and trainer out there. He was training for a triathlon still apparently while he was there.

This is the pic:








Stay safe.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

jayseakay said:


> kinsler: I actually saw a really cool picture of a armed forces member who managed to get a bike and trainer out there. He was training for a triathlon still apparently while he was there.
> 
> This is the pic:
> View attachment 771094
> ...


Thanks- I actually shipped my old road bike that my LBS Frankensteined up for me with a trainer. Unfortunately the army changed the base I'm going to, but I should be able to get it forwarded. I'm hopefully the base I'm going to is big enough that I can actually get some outside time as well. I'm currently going through training/clearing and have been now 8 days without riding and I'm already seriously jonesing for a ride! I'll post up some pics once I get settled... I'm already dreaming about that July evening that I'll be reunited with my bike(s)!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Hang in there! And safe travels. Reward yourself with a glorious ride upon your return.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

Night riding has always been on my list! We would love to see more ladies come out and race our night series in Indianapolis, IN! Very challenging, but SO MUCH FUN! Check us (Indiana MTB) out and consider adding night riding to your goals.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread is full of win.

I have focused so much on my running goals that I haven't had a bike goal for a while, so I am beyond excited!

1. Get TFOT and RIDE at least 2x a week. Doesn't matter if it is to the grocery store, bar & grill, with the kids to the park, or an all day trail ride extravaganza...just ride!
2. Ride with other people more. I sometimes get to meet up with Bethany1 on here and fat bike locally, super awesome good time. I would like to ride with more people instead of alone, good for the soul
3. Get more trail confident in speed climbs and descents, lay off the brake and trust my body to do what it does best....avoid getting hurt! Look at where I want to go, not where I don't want to end up!!!
4. Learn to hop, idle, and ride the local singletrack(all 12 miles out & back) on my mountain unicycle. So far, I can just ride flatland and hills with gravel but staying in the singletrack groove I just can't muster yet. What a NOOB
5. Night ride! That sounds like so much fun! I have a decent light coming and can't wait to try it out! I commuted for years with a crappy RoadToad light and just finally realized lights have come really far now, I should invest in a new one. There is nothing better than a late night summertime ride! Yummy!


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

kinsler said:


> Just one goal: to not get crazy out of cycling shape during my upcoming deployment... anyone know the best way to pack and ship a road bike and trainer to Afghanistan?!


there's tons of military guys around VA/D.C. where we were last stationed, many who have done this.. try the Virginia or DC forum. I'm sure you can find out more info


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

*2012 Accomplishments:*

Completed my first longer-distance Mtb rides: Moco Epic 50 miler, 9 Hours of Cranky Monkey, 12 hours of Quantico, and a few 4-5 hour solos. Got married. Happily married.

*2013 Goals: *
Finish the 2 100milers I entered: Mohican 100 in June and the SM100 in September. 
Complete the MS 150mile ride
Race as many XC races as possible
Get more girls into the Single Speed class, so I'm not bored and alone. 
Get through my crazy mental blocks when I start to bonk
Work on Downhill switchbacks. 
Ride as much as possible

This is all going to be an interesting year. My husband is in the Army and we were just moved from VA/D.C. that is close to everything MTb to Ohio, where there aren't hills for about 6 hours of driving. It;s going to take a lot, but we also have no where to go out all night either. Much less drinking this year!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Katie, where in Ohio? Anywhere near Cleveland? There's Ray's Indoor MTB Park for the winter months. It does stink you'll have elevational challenges, though.  Pump tracks, perhaps?


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

we're in Dayton at WPAFB.. Ray's is closer then it used to be, but still 3.5 hours or so


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> This thread is full of win.
> 
> There is nothing better than a late night summertime ride! Yummy!


night rides ARE awesome. i'ts a little scary on technical trails, but its a whole 'nother experience worth trying!


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

+100000!!! I cannot wait for summer night rides!!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Bike and trainer made it. In fact they would have been here upon arrival if the Army hadn't changed my location last minute. I'm spending 6 days a week on the trainer and supplementing that with 3-4 days of running and 4 days of gym stuff. I think the cross training is really helping me maintain my fitness as well as combating the boredom! I just need to find my long movies for my weekend "long ride!"


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

glad to hear it! let us know how it's going! stay safe


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I like this idea of setting goals! Here we go: 

find cheap reliable second hand downhill bike
take said bike to lift access hill 2x/week
join Thursday night race series with said bike, and NOT come in last

organize Wednesday Women's evening bike ride during season
ride 'stupid traverse' which means getting over my left handed exposure fear
uphill switchback improvement, MAJOR improvement needed

visit skills park weekly, ride rails, bridges, pump track
ride the downhills I currently walk on some of my trails (Oh dear, swine flu, slunt, hyperextension)

Keep track of my rides and mileage
ride by myself if needed (it's the bears that scare me)
learn how to change a tire quickly and use a quicklink and replace a derailleur hanger

I think that is it for now. That is probably enough, that is a big list for a season that hasn't even started yet!!


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Cleopatra, do you carry bear spray or ? I have bear spray for camping/hiking that clips on so that is my plan. Same plan for problem moose and men. :thumbsup:

Since I am very new I have lots of goals but here is where I am starting.
2013 Goals Part 1:

Learn basic bike maintenance (going to a class tonight)

Learn more advanced bike maintenance (next month -Over three weeks will cover how to take apart, rebuild and place back together the front end of the bike, brakes, seat, pedals, rebuild/tune and the drive train.-I like knowing how stuff works, what it's called and how to fix it. )

Build up my ride time and distance (snow better melt soon) 
Learn to lift the front wheel (am getting better at this already)
Learn to go over obstacles
Learn to track stand (I managed 30 seconds yesterday!)
Signed the kids up for a kids mb workshop that parents are encouraged to particpate in (starts in May)
Join Alaska Dirt Diva's (checks in the mail)


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

OkieInAlaska said:


> Cleopatra, do you carry bear spray or ? I have bear spray for camping/hiking that clips on so that is my plan. Same plan for problem moose and men. :thumbsup:
> 
> Abso-freakin-lutely!! We have several bear encounters every year. Mostly they are completely benign, black bears that see you and run away. But most years there have been a grizzly sow and cubs hanging around the trails. No one has been hurt to my knowledge, but bear spray is important. Of course best course of action is making lots of noise!! Which we do all the time.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Stripes said:


> Quick update on my goals. I think this counts as more technical  Still working on cornering, and trails that fall to the left and the steeps.


Lookin' good, Stripes! The terrain you have out there intrigues me - riding rocks looks like so much fun


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I started working on the "getting comfortable leaving terra firma" goal this weekend. I need a lot of work, but here are a couple of (blurry) pictures I managed to get with my self-timer. The fact that I got off the ground at all, and landed with both wheels on the ground and not head first, was huge for me


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Quick update on my goals. I think this counts as more technical  Still working on cornering, and trails that fall to the left and the steeps.


I have the same problem with Left hand exposure. The only reason I can think of is because my right leg is stronger so it is usually the first foot down if I am uncomfortable. Any other thoughts why one side is harder than other?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

riding last night thru some technical twisty stuff (i realize these are sections even good riders might fumble on, so i shouldn't feel so bad) that i have issues with super tight turns that also have off camber rocks and roots WITHIN the turn. This is difficult stuff and i always freeze up because i assume I'm going to bash my handlebar or crank while trying to twist around it. Then again, i see my riding partner, on a racy 26er cut right thru it. Most guys i ride with have way more experience than i, so that's a lot of it, but knowing that it CAN be done when i see others, means i should give it more of a try.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cleopatra999 said:


> I have the same problem with Left hand exposure. The only reason I can think of is because my right leg is stronger so it is usually the first foot down if I am uncomfortable. Any other thoughts why one side is harder than other?


My theory...most people get on and off on the left side of the bike, so having to put down the right is less natural. I think it also ties in with the favored or "sugar foot", which I think is right for more people; you're more likely to give up or mess up after a right pedal stroke, in which case you'll land on your left foot...unless there is no land there!

Other thoughts welcome.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have built up my dirt jumper since this pic was taken. Now I just need the pump track to dry out.



I also got a lighter all mtn bandit 26'' which is a dream to ride. I should be able to climb better

For dh I'm getting my bike tuned and ready when the bike park opens in May. Our local bike park is having a Pedal Fest and one of the events I'm stoked about is the Women's dh clinic


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

I really want to improve on a bunch of things...but I think I am getting too old ! I turned 64 this year and I'm afraid my goals now are to just maintain skills and fitness...and avoid injury ! ! ! I am slowly dialing back the technical and risky (no more fast Noble rock gardens...and there are a couple of spots in Mission Trails I won't do since my femoral neck fracture 3 years ago...lots of things on World Cup Anderson where I take the bypass without even hesitating...) 

I've crossed things off my list over the years. No more jumping off drops since going higher...and higher...and higher...and then separating my shoulder and getting a concussion. Noble rock garden = broken finger and knee split to bone (separate rides). R sided drop offs = nervous since fall from tough switchback and scary concussion, fall off cliff when my handlebar was grabbed by a tree branch..saved by elastic cord on my Camelbak hanging up on another tree branch, fall into steep gully that chainringed my leg but could have been much worse. More aggression in rocky downhills tamed by OTB with minimal damage but could have been much worse. Wheelies abandoned when two much more skilled friends went over backwards and limped away. Charging up Gooseberry verticals toned down by memory of much more skilled friend breaking his ankle/surgery with a simple topple over fall. Better skinny riding suffers from two nasty outcomes...one where my front wheel ran off the skinny, dug in, and I did a high speed OTB...the other where I was at a skills park and trying to go further and further on the elevated skinny...finally fell off (duh)...thankfully no injuries...but TONS of potential. oh yeah impaled my quadriceps on a sharp manzanita branch with an aggressive move on Cowles..it broke off and the ends disappeared inside...3 inch chunk had to be dug out in ER. Efforts to go faster dampened by helicopter ride off trail after high speed slide out on rocks on the Mesa above Tunnels and landing directly on a rock with my hip resulting in femoral neck fracture/3 pins. I think you can tell I am crazy about this sport (or maybe just crazy) and can't stay away...but sadly, longer and less technical is starting to be my mantra. Any other ladies in that boat ?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Julie said:


> I really want to improve on a bunch of things...but I think I am getting too old ! I turned 64 this year and I'm afraid my goals now are to just maintain skills and fitness...and avoid injury ! ! !


You know, this is something I've been thinking about lately....

First up: I'm hoping to get a new bike for my 60th and put some miles on it, so you're already my hero.  Maybe even another for my 70th if things go well. This has been a long-term goal of mine for quite a while.

But I'm also trying to get some of the really burly back country stuff listed that I want to do over the next decade or so, because I'm assuming at some point I might not have the strength, fitness, and/or health to pull them off. But I don't know when or how that's gonna happen.... I'm riding with some guys in their 50s that are still regularly kicking butt on the whippersnappers.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Master clipless pedals (so far I've fallen butt first on a cactus and ripped the top of my finger off on a rock).
Get faster/better at climbs


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Stripes, great photo, looks like a fun area to ride. 

Julie, wow, you are my hero! Glad you are still on your bike, riding and loving it. 

Ray how much off the top of your finger did you lose? Ouch.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

cleopatra999 said:


> But most years there have been a grizzly sow and cubs hanging around the trails. No one has been hurt to my knowledge, but bear spray is important. Of course best course of action is making lots of noise!! Which we do all the time.


A few years back a young girl was riding in midnight mountain bike race (does't really get dark here in the summer remember) and was attacked and dragged off the trail by a grizzly. She was hurt but survived. This was in town but on a trail near a salmon creek. Last year we had lots of bear attacks around Eagle River (3 that I can think of, no one killed). Scary stuff.


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

OkieInAlaska said:


> A few years back a young girl was riding in midnight mountain bike race (does't really get dark here in the summer remember) and was attacked and dragged off the trail by a grizzly. She was hurt but survived. This was in town but on a trail near a salmon creek. Last year we had lots of bear attacks around Eagle River (3 that I can think of, no one killed). Scary stuff.


That sounds terrifying! Glad the only bears we have around here are black bears..

Goals for 2013: This one is going to sound weird, but I want to increase my endurance while standing and pedaling. I notice that I sit in my seat far too much..I really only get up out of my saddle on descents and short techy sections. I realized that one of the reasons why the guys I ride with are a lot faster than me is because they have much better leg strength and endurance and can attack mildly technical trails by standing for long durations. A good portion of our trails are fairly techy with a lot of short/medium climbs and descents, and I'd like to be able to attack them in a standing postion and not die from exhaustion immediately afterwards (like what happens now).

In order to make this happen, I've been riding with my seat dropped to a point where it is essentially useless on the trails, which forces me to ride standing and mash on a higher gear the whole time. I plan on doing this for a few weeks, and then I'll go back to riding normally. (Just hopefully with improved standing ability.) I've already felt an improvement in my strength and endurance, and I've only been doing this for about a week.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

OkieInAlaska said:


> A few years back a young girl was riding in midnight mountain bike race (does't really get dark here in the summer remember) and was attacked and dragged off the trail by a grizzly. She was hurt but survived. This was in town but on a trail near a salmon creek. Last year we had lots of bear attacks around Eagle River (3 that I can think of, no one killed). Scary stuff.


Yikes, that is scary, I am acutely aware of the bears here on our trails. Luckily we have so many riders it is easy to find people to go biking with all season long. I rarely need to go alone.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm very late to the party. Last year, my goal was just to get back on the freakin' bike after taking some advocacy/trail burnout time off the bike. Finally last fall I started riding regularly again after a hiatus. This spring it's felt good but I just had a lot of noise in my head, anxiety, and loss of confidence. So goal #1 was to go back to bike camp as a camper, not a coaching assistant. Four days in Rossland pretty much blew out the pipes, reminded me of what I DO know how to do, and gave me light where there were shadows. This has made goal setting much easier. So my goals are to get back to where I was before, with some specifics. I'm going to roll Rushmore before the end of the season (this would be new), and recover my confidence and speed. I also am pretty sure I want to get my Level 1 Certification for coaching, probably this fall. That feels like a nice way to keep contributing without the heavy load that advocacy carries.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What do you mean, what do I do? Where I get the certification from? I am looking at 
Home | Endless Biking 
| ZEPtechniques Mountain Bike Camps & Instructor Training |
IMIC has been absorbed by IMBA - the professional coaches I know aren't real hot on that setup. I live close enough to BC that going there for certification will just be a little vacation. I may even be able to get the local club to pay part of it as they really want more instructors. Even if I only ended up doing local stuff, I'm cool with that. Bike sponsorships wouldn't be too bad, though.


----------



## kcanada75 (May 2, 2012)

I learned how to bunny hop this year. My husband's instruction on how to BH never really worked. My 9 year old cousin's instruction did. So now that I can BH in parking lot, I need to learn how to use it on the trail.
For you girls that can wheelie or manual, I salute you! My bad low back keeps me from pulling up that front wheel on anything higher than a standard curb.
My mental block is a steep paver drop. I can do steep dirt drops but the concrete paver stops me dead in my tracks. Especially if there is any type of switchback paver drop. The thought of crashing on a paver drop and then scraping my skin off the whole way down is a mental photo that won't leave my brain when I approach one.
I'm also trying to get out of my seat more, especially climbs. My husband is amazed that I make most of my climbs seated (pulling on my bars and balancing on the horn of my seat, so not specifically planted on the saddle) but this method doesn't work out of me on steep paver climbs or any steep climbs with roots.
I then have to deal with the fact that I am 50 lbs over weight. I feel I do great for a plump gal; I'm strong but winterized.
So I'm just gonna keep on working on conquering my switchback paver drop fears and keep working on shedding some lbs.
In terms of working on speed, gonna have to wait til Florida has some cooler months. Our 95 degree summers with 100% humidity are tough; speed usually equals bad head aches.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Goals for the season:

Work on endurance and speed, especially on flowy downhill. I love chunk, but for some reason, fast and narrow single track terrifies me. Fell once pretty hard on an easy, flowy section of trail going mach. Road rash lasted a while and it took weeks before the feeling of being hit by a truck vanished. Since then, getting back up to speed has been a huge mental challenge.
Build confidence and power to conquer technical uphill and roots.
Learn how to find the best lines.
Ride and finish my first (hopefully second and third) endurance race. The first is this saturday - 40 miles of single track all above 9,000 feet with 7500 feet of elevation gain. Hopefully the CB classic will be the next.

Now for some specific goals:
Clean upper and upper upper (nonstop, not in sections)
Clean the roots on Deer Creek
Clean Green Lake trail (non stop)
Explore 402, 409, and Etcher
Nail that one root on Bud's trail


And some goals already obtained!
Registered for my first race
Rode between 80 and 100 miles for 4+ weeks
Shaved nearly 2.5 hours off of my last timed attempt at Upper and Deer Creek
Rode Deadman's (and loved it)
Trained the border collie and took her on her first big ride (she rocked it!) 
Cleaned the climb and then the "rock" on Strand
Cleaned the rock garden on Farris
Broke down and bought a new rear tire.
Rode and loved Porcupine Rim (rode the "ledge")

Good luck to everyone here accomplishing your goals and inspiring each other!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

snowgypsy said:


> ...
> And some goals already obtained!
> 
> Trained the border collie and took her on her first big ride (she rocked it!)
> ...


Pictures of the dog are required!

Ha! Congrats on the tire.

Good luck and have fun at the races


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Pictures of the dog are required!


And here she is, charging down Upper Loop :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice dog, glad s/he's a good trail dog. So fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did my first gap jump. (18'' or about 45cm across). Until now I had only done table tops. It's not a goal I considered possible for 2013. 

So to build on that achievement my goal is to keep practicing at the bike park, work on my speed... and progress!


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

cleopatra999 said:


> I like this idea of setting goals! Here we go:
> 
> find cheap reliable second hand downhill bike
> take said bike to lift access hill 2x/week
> ...


doing a check in of my goals a few months later. Doing not too badly. I have visited the ski hill, and done one of the races. OK, so I did come in last, but not as badly as I thought. The women that come out to these races are insanely fast.

I have worked on my maintenance skills. Feeling good with that, and I have kept track of all my rides. My new goal is 100 rides this season, I am half way there!

My downhill skills have improved greatly, my uphill technical is better but I still can't do switchbacks uphill. I am waiting for this to click one day.

I have organized a women's bike club and we get 10-15 women out for rides every week! super stoked about that.

Anyhow, I am pleased, very pleased with where I am at.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Downhill or XC? It was a downhill race!
> 
> That's awesome you're working on your maintenance skills! :thumbsup: working on mine as well, but I think some of it is getting a new torque wrench. Just got a $20 tool that does torque for small things (3-5nm). Wonderful lil tool from Ritchey.
> 
> ...


It was a downhill Race!

Uphill switchbacks are soooo hard!! I have a hill I am going to session just for the steep straight section, I feel like I need to get that first, then turning will be better, I think I need to get even lower and more forward.

Pretty sure my bike is the right size, I love it


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Goals achieved:

1. "Skinnies." 

Check. I still don't have a back yard skinny for practice, but I have gotten much more confident on skinny stuff, curving bridges, high bridges, etc. This seems kind of weird, but I fell off a super skinny practice bridge, got a big hematoma and broke off a shifter, and for some reason that experience made me more confident.

2. "I want to ride 750 miles in 2013." 

Not sure how far I've ridden-haven't been consistent in using my Garmin. Also, I'm not sure it's accurate. My Garmin said 15 miles and someone else's bike computer said 22 miles one day. It is consisitently 2+ miles shorter than other people's measuring devices. I'll bet I will do well to break 500. I don't do any road riding which would help significantly.

3." I want to take a riding clinic"

Check. Two so far, hoping to hit one or two more one-day clinics and/or a day at Highlands with Karen Egan.


I've conquered two of the three hardest spots on my most frequently-ridden trails. The uphill switchback is a bugger-I need more strength.

Now to start working on uphill lifts/steep ascents. I am switching my regular ride to a more demanding set of trails.

It is strangely motivating to put goals in writing. :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Late to the party, as always.
My goal at the beginning of year was to regain my confidence and ride a lot more. I'd taken a lot of time off the bike due to some burnout issues (advocacy project that sucked the life out of me) and hardly rode last year.
The fun is back. While I'm not technically back to where I may have been a couple of years ago, I'm getting there. I'm just getting miles in, and then a little coaching here and there to remember what I used to know has really helped. Another thing - I ditched my clipless pedals end of last season, and I'm still reaping the benefits. More than anything the fun is back and that was my main goal.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I did my first gap jump. (18'' or about 45cm across).


Color me impressed!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Stripes said:


> Ditching clipless was one of the best things I could do for my confidence :thumbsup:
> 
> Does it help you feel like a kid again?  That was an unexpected side effect for me.


Yes! So glad I ditched mine. Confidence has increased and my falls have dramatically decreased. And, I really don't care how fast I climb that hill because I hate climbing anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Monday report: Best Ride in a very long time this weekend. It was close to an epic ( 19 miles of backcountry) and I was totally able to let go of the underlying anxiety over regaining my ability level - freedom!. I was only bummed that on a 19 mile backcountry ride, one must be very conservative on the trail as the penalty for a mistake is very high, and so I didn't feel it was appropriate to push myself too much.** Needless to say, had a blast. It wasn't a terribly difficult ride - well, OK, two miles of pushing the bike up to the pass, 40+ switchbacks down, and then miles and miles and miles of singletrack through old growth, creek crossings.... it makes for a very long day. Something really clicked for me on the switchbacks which was really cool. Anything I was complaining about the other riders were too so I didn't feel singled out for the things I wasn't riding.

**a guy broke his ankle out there a few weeks ago. He made it out on one leg with a lot of help from his friends. No cell phone, no helicopter landing zones. You're either making it out somehow, or waiting for extrication...so no foolling around out here.

switchbacks









miles and miles of this









and a few of these


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Formica- so much stoke from this! Back country riding is my fav, and yeah it's no place for taking chances.

Last Monday I tried to pull of what was supposed to be a 3 hour/14 mile trip that included what I've seen called "The Back Country Injection Route" since it's unusually close from the truck into some great high/remote country. It turned out to be 17+ miles, left the truck at 10 and got back at 3:30, and only barely made it to my hair appt in town at 4... fortunately the hair dresser started riding a couple years ago and totally got why I was apologizing for any budworms or pine needles she might find on me/in my hair in spite of my creek-rinse, lol!

GPS said 49% grade a couple places on the trail down before it ran out of batts, which looked like a freaking riverbed in spots... probably because it is in spring. Can't really recommend it but I made it, walking the sketchier stuff and rolling a few things I don't think I would have had the nerve to tackle a year or two ago.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I made a multi year goal. I finally signed up to get my coaching certification. I've wanted to do this for YEARS. I was going to, then things got in the way, then I was off the bike, now I'm back on the bike and things just keep better. I've been assisting the local pro coach in a few clinics and I have her and our organizations support and so when I saw Shaums March is leading the IMBA PCI program on the west side in a few weeks... I jumped. I may not be a gonzo dowhhiller/jumper/free riders, but I know I can teach the fundamentals with confidence. I'm really excited about this but I'm sure it will have it's challenges. There are plenty of areas where I'll need to learn the lingo and to learn to teach things things that I am not strong at.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have never raced. I've got a decent resume of clinics I have attended and then volunteer coaching - basically I've been regurgitating things from all the clinics I have attended. Remember that many clinic attendees just want to build confidence and learn/refine skills.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Goals this year were to build my skills and improve my endurance and like Stripes, I have changed bikes and the improvement has been amazing. I actually ran my first race last weekend. My goal was to finish but I actually finished 4th in my age group! Never expected that! Ended up ranking 41 of 198 riders. I am hooked!
We have an LBS that has made a huge difference for me with planned rides several times a week. The owners ride with us and give us pointers. We usually end up night riding which was at first a little scary but I really enjoy it now. Great year so far


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> This year will be doing my very first mountain bike ride outside of the US- in New Zealand! Also hiking, kayaking and lots of driving and sightseeing.
> 
> Not really a mountain biking goal per se, but this trip has been on my to-do list for almost a decade. Very excited!


And how was it?


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I forgot to pop by this post at the end of the season. Really interesting to see how I did on my goals. I reached some, realized some were unattainable at the this time and found some where easier than I thought. 

My proudest achievement is having started a women's riding group. We met weekly throughout the summer and had anywhere from 8-22 women on a ride! it was followed by a social beer and or meal. We had some skills sessions during the rides, maintenance sessions and guest speakers such as our local Wildsafe rep and always lots of laughs and encouragement. I had many women come up to me thanking me profusely for giving them weekly motivation for coming out and a safe place to learn, we accepted any woman into the group and have a FB page for organization and discussion. I recommend anyone in a city without a women's group/ride to do this, it was amazingly easy and rewarding in so many ways. 

My other accomplishment was reaching over 100 rides! next year I might have to bump that to 125! (we have a short season). 

How did everyone else do? Come on in and toot your horn!!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I watched this post a year ago and couldn't figure out any post-worthy goals for myself. So, I let the season take me wherever it did.

I started working with a coach in January 2012 with the goal of 'kicking it up a notch'. I ended up riding A LOT more than ever before, and at a more moderate pace and with recovery built in to the schedule. It made a huge difference in my fitness. The cost was a lot more time on the road and less time on fun technical stuff. But the payoff was that it's easier to make the fun technical stuff now; I can keep up with my friends without busting my lungs; and I did more camping as there is great road riding using land we own as a starting point.

My biggest accomplishment was doing a 24-hour race with 14 hours of saddle time over 100 miles total and having fun doing it!

I also got into cyclocross racing for the first time. What a blast!

Who knows what next year will bring. I'm sticking with my coach because I ride a lot more when I have to report on every ride. There were lots of times I rode when I didn't feel like going out, but I NEVER regretted riding when I didn't feel like it during or after the ride.


----------

